# All Pontiac show Columbus Ohio



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

64 grand prix and a 49 Silver Streak I think


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I liked the rear end on this one.
The 69 Judge was the nicest car there.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

This Lemans Sport was nicely optioned, under the hood was as crowded as a modern day car except of course for that huge engine.
I learned it really sucks to go to a car show that you hoped all winter to participate in when your car is still in pieces at the body shop. Over two months late with at least another month or two to go.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice shots. Would love to see a line up like that one day.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I was wanting to shoot up there. Just never have time.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm kinda partial to that barrier blue 66'..... nice group, wanted to come down but little longer drive than i want to make with the Tempest during break-in and de-bugging. can't wait for GTO row at the Dreamcruise in Pontiac...if i can only remember my camera.


----------

